# and this is why I go home for lunch!



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Mute so you don't have to listen to me (does everyone hate hearing their own voice!?)

Home and work are 9 minutes apart so I go home three days a week at lunch, twice a week we have a dog walker. Sometimes I don't want to leave my desk, but I never regret going home after I do. This video is a reason why!

He totally slows things down for me, distracts me from what I was doing and makes me laugh, and this new thing (on the video) that we do is the laziest form of play that we know!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

He is adorable! Our Simon loved doing that while laying on the bed. I did all the work while he caught the ball 5 times in 10 throws.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Very cute video!! Finlay is one handsome boy


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Adorable!! And Finlay is pretty darn adorable too!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Finlay is far too handsome!!!! So cute watching him bounce the ball down the stairs.

There is no way I could play ball in the house with hurricane Lincoln around!!!


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Ahhahaha! Amazing!!!!! Loved this, for sure. Totally worth going home for. =)


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Now that is my kind of exercise, Jaro maybe not so much.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a cute video of Fin. Our Chester plays the same game but we have trouble getting him to stop. Nothing like getting up 20 times while watching tv because Chester had dropped his ball down the stairs again. Your boy is so handsome and very lucky that Mom works so close.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

That was great, did you teach Fin to do that. He seems to calm!


----------



## wxman1995 (Feb 27, 2011)

That is so awesome!  I love 1:00 when he 'lets you have it back'. LOL!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Fin is such a cutie! I had to show the video to Jay and he agrees too! 

Wish I could get home at lunch to hang with Molson! (Or Fin! )


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That is so cute! So worth going home for!

Our son's Cocker Spaniel used to play this on the basement stairs. He'd throw the ball up into the kitchen. A mad dash of paws scrambling to find the ball. Then Molly would come to the head of the stairs and toss the ball back down.

These cuties DEFINITELY know what they are doing!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for the cute/handsome compliments everyone -we tell him how cute he is every single day!



Laurie said:


> Finlay is far too handsome!!!! So cute watching him bounce the ball down the stairs.
> 
> There is no way I could play ball in the house with hurricane Lincoln around!!!


We can't retrieve in the house any longer, unless he sits and waits after the ball is thrown and stops moving, otherwise he'd go through walls!



Ian'sgran said:


> Now that is my kind of exercise, Jaro maybe not so much.


It's nice to have something like this as an alternate to the higher energy stuff, I am glad Fin thinks it's ok!



janine said:


> What a cute video of Fin. Our Chester plays the same game but we have trouble getting him to stop. Nothing like getting up 20 times while watching tv because Chester had dropped his ball down the stairs again. Your boy is so handsome and very lucky that Mom works so close.


We usually have to hide the balls otherwise they get thrown on our lap while we sit on the couch! He has perfected getting it into our lap, or on the coffee table, that's a new one....but he will put it under the couch too, argh! We have a pole to help us reach them under there.



jweisman54 said:


> That was great, did you teach Fin to do that. He seems to calm!


He is pretty calm! Has his zoomie moments and crazy when we're at the field retrieving, but overall pretty chill....!



wxman1995 said:


> That is so awesome!  I love 1:00 when he 'lets you have it back'. LOL!


haha, isn't that part cute? No idea how that worked out how it did, but he definitely listened through that part!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

He plays the game now too on our "big" set of stairs up from this landing to get to our top floor. We have builders white paint everywhere and everytime the tennis ball hits the wall as it bounces down to me if he doesn't drop it to come straight to me leaves a mark on the wall. Another reason to paint soon......! Argh!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I loved this video! 
Fin is obviously as smart as he is handsome! I would never want to leave the house after lunch. It's so nice that you're able to do that though!

How's his tummy doing these days? I hope he's feeling much better. 

Kim


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I just loved this!!
Such a sweet and thoughtful boy you have!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

He's done well training you hasn't he! Such a little ham!


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

That is just plain awesomeness!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Love it! Finlay is quite the cutie!! I wouldn't want to go back to work. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

That is so sweet. I come home everyday for lunch and sometime I don't really feel like it either - too busy at work, etc...but Belle always makes it worth my while and glad I came home. Also, I return to the office refreshed and with more of a golden laid back attitude.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

That put a big ol  on my face!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

That is just too cute!! What a little doll.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

That brought tears to my eyes (happy ones) because it reminded me of my bridge girl, Kimmey. She was a Miniature Schnauzer that loved playing stairs (10 steps), as we called it. I loved seeing your boy dropping it down the stairs. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Great video. So funny watching him. You can really see his personality shine thru. Finley must be quite the character!


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

I think Finlay did an excellent job of "throwing" the ball and teaching his human to retrieve!  Good job, Fin. You are extra super handsome too.

That's the way I talk to my dog too.
Connie and Cody


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

that's funny as heck. What a polite boy! Ball play with Pudden is generally much more rambunctious, and when done indoors, things break.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Awesome!! Fin is so cute  How did you teach him to send the ball down? Summer would come flying towards me so proud that she caught it :doh:


----------

